# The cats of DFC!



## Caty M

I think it's about time cats get some love on this forum, LOL. Post a pic or five of your cats and a short description. I'll start!


















I got Benny in March of 2008.. he's between 11 and 13 years old. He has kidney problems but with a diet of some raw, some canned and some GF kibble he's doing alright. He's very.. slow and clumsy. My "special needs" boy. He cuddles non-stop, he drools and he sleeps on my pillow. I could pull his tail and he'd start purring.


















This is Boo-boo (Bruiser, to be proper), he's around 6 years old. He's very playful, very affectionate but if you make him mad he WILL bite! He follows me around like a puppy and is very much "my" cat. In 2010, he got beat up by someone and had to get his broken tail amputated- it had severe nerve damage. He also had to get some teeth removed including a top canine so sometimes his lip falls funny and he has an "elvis" expression. He looks a bit doofy when he does it but I think it's adorable. My heart cat.

His old tail:


----------



## Makovach

Spartacus was my baby boy. I rescued him from the pet store I shadowed at when he was a baby. He HATED people and ran from everyone. I'm was not a cat person to say the least. 

Sparta attacked the customers and would hide, but for some reason, he loved me. He would sleep in the pocket of my apron while I was grooming dogs all day. He fallowed me around like a little puppy. The owner came in one day and told me to catch him because she was going to kill him because hes bad for business, so I caught him and took him home. He was my baby. Loved me, loathed everyone else. 

When my parents divorced, I couldn't keep him. He loves to hunt and wont eat kibble. he's been on PMR since I got him, all by his choice. He hunted 60% of his own food, never would eat the kibble and loved his chickens other meat scraps. Today Sparta is an indoor out door kitty on a 200+ acre horse farm my aunt lives/work at. He loves to do his hunting and he always comes back to the house at night with all kinds of presents. 

He got his name from the "Mean kitty" song. He looked identical, and acted the same!
The Mean Kitty Song - YouTube

I have no pictures of Sparta since my last two phone died before I got my pictures off  

I do plan to get another cat. I also raised three maincoon bangle mix kittens. and a stay momma with a litter of five. They just found a space in my heart. We are researching into breeds. We like the Savannahs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I posted a long story about mine

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/all-other-pets/15056-dozer-otis-tale-two-tails-super-long-personal.html

But here she is in a nutshell. 

She is a psychopath who pretended to be a loving lapcat. Then, when she knew I was going to keep her, let her true colors show. She is an attack cat and only attacks me (without using her claws, I believe she is playing)



















She also will not leave me alone when I do laundry.


----------



## GoingPostal

Gypsy, aka queen bitch, she hates everybody except me and my mother, we got her back in 99 or 2000 from someone who found her starving out at their shack but she hated their cat so they couldn't keep her, she was spayed and front declawed so clearly a pet and no idea how old she really is. When I moved out my stepdad said he wasn't putting up with her anymore so she came with me, we moved a few times, got her off Science Diet and getting vaccinated every year and fixed her digestive issues with canned and now raw, she's part of what got me looking into better diets!


----------



## kady05

Here are my boys..

This is Brody, he's a Ragdoll from a breeder in NC. Born on 6/24/07. He thinks he's a dog.



















Sneak, a rescue of sorts.. him & his siblings were being used as a target for BB guns at a car shop. There's a reason his name is Sneak  He was born on 11/1/06.



















Toby was my first cat, he lives with my parents now (to keep their cat company). He's a rescue from a local SPCA. Born on 9/23/03.



















My cats aren't nearly as cooperative as my dogs with pictures.. I need to get some new ones!

Oh - in case you're wondering, yes, they get along just fine with the dogs..


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Here's psyco








And this is Smokey


----------



## Deaf Dogs

I cant have cats  I am allergic, and Oliver thinks they're food. I grew up with 2 Siamese cats, Taffy and Cody. Taffy was a red point, and Cody was a seal point. I dont have any pics of them though, as they're all on film (It's funny to say, as I'm only 30 and the cats lived 'till I was 16, but we didn't have digital cameras when I was a kid! LOL) But all your cats are gorgeous! I want one!


----------



## Maxy24

This is Neko, my 8 year old Siamese boy. My dad got him for free from a "breeder" he worked with who couldn't sell the last kitten, he became my Christmas present. In the house he's called "the good one" because he's so well behaved and very sweet. He loves meeting new people and curls up against anyone who sits on the couch, he is the best cuddler ever. We had our previous dog, Max, when we got Neko and Neko was in love with him and really missed him when he died...he's not a huge fan of Tucker though. He's just so sweet, you can see how much he loves you when he looks at you. He loves food, but not people food. He was a real kibble addict so it was a struggle to get him on wet food, but now he gobbles it up like a pro. He's the smarter cat, learns things fast, can open doors.



































This is Willie, my 6 year old Siamese boy. He and Neko are brothers, dad bought Willie from that "breeder" two years after we got Neko because we had enjoyed Neko so much. Willie is very different from Neko though, we call him "the baby". He is very pushy and demanding for attention (which I love) but is much more selective about who he likes. He is never aggressive or anything (I don't know if I've ever heard him hiss) but he pays no attention to strangers, you can tell who his favorite people are. He likes to be held, either over your shoulder or cradled in your arms like a baby. He also can jump into your arms from the ground which is quite a surprise if you don't know he's coming. He also like to climb into my shirt, he doesn't cuddle on the couch unless he can be under a blanket or in your shirt, he'll go lay on the cable box instead. He's only really cuddly when you're holding him, he prefers active petting and rubbing to cuddling. He is more vocal than Neko, neither of them are as vocal as Siamese are supposed to be though. He's a troublemaker too, he tosses stuff off of the tables for the dog to get and he is obsessed with food. I had him on a raw diet for half a year or so but switched him off when I went to college. Since then he's been an absolute food hound, stealing food, getting into the trash, begging, it's ridiculous. He's like a dog but he can get everywhere a dog can't.

I love both my boys and I love how different they are. Neko will always hold a special place in my heart for being my first cat and he's got a really wise soul, you can tell. Willie is very unique and funny, he keeps me laughing.


----------



## Unosmom

These are our family cats Chloe is a cranky old lady, shes 16 now and doesent do a whole lot anymore besides sleep and sun bathe. She showed up at our place years ago and was a apartment stray, we had her for nearly a year until one day and owner showed up and told us that she was her lost cat. She took her, but Chloe got very depressed and wouldnt eat, so she said she's better off with us. 

Chloe and Uno





































And Booger, shes about 6 or 7 now, my mom found her in a shed behind her work. She was born to a feral that unfortunately got hit by a car. So I guess Boogie was saved from a certain death. She was super tiny when we got her, but quickly grew (maybe little too much). I think because she didnt imprint on normal cat behavior, shes extremely clingy and wants to be held all the time. She'll follow you and cry until some attention is provided. 









Booger(left) and Chloe


----------



## Paws&Tails

We got all three of our cats in October of 2007 at seven weeks old. We found them on craigslist. Some lady who's cat had kittens (four of 'em. One of the girls had already been adopted out and we got the other three). She kept them outside (obviously not spayed and neutered) and put them in a barn at night. They were WILD when we got them. When she opened the carrier so we could transfer them to our carrier Penny and Rocky escaped and ran off. Penny into the middle of the road and Rocky into the field. We got them both back. They are all four years old. They all have FIV and Rock has IBS.


Penny's the runt of the litter weighing in at a grand eight pounds (we worked HARD to get her there, too! She previously had trouble gaining weight and would fluctuate between 6-7 pounds which made her underweight) and very skittish. She's just a loveable little cutie and loves to sit in your lap as long as it's quiet and you don't move to much. She spends most of the time either upstairs or in the basement because it's much quieter on those floors. She's absolutely fascinated by running water! Pics below.



























This is Princess. She's nuts.  She loves to cuddle and has the softest, silkiest, thickest fur of the three. Turn a space heater on when it's cold and she becomes a heater hog. She loves crinkly things and high places. She's terrified of Spike and Spike likes to chase her because she always hisses and spazzes if she gets within sight of him. Pics below (last one is of Princess and Penny is a rare site. Ever since Penny got sick in '09 Rocky and Princess pick on her and bully her  ).



























Rocky's a total people person and puts Spike in his place!  When we have people over he'll greet them like a dog would and will try to get into your bag if you've got one.  He is always around people, following people around (especially me *rolls eyes*) sleeping in odd positions, loves to be held and babied, extremely vocal and loves watching the fish swim around in their tank. Pics below.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

You all have beautiful cats. 

Uno's mom. It is something how these are two different cats. They look related!

I am really not a cat person, and yet I find myself spoiling my cat quite a bit. Her collection of scratchers and toys is steadily growing. 

She makes me laugh almost every day. She does this thing where she bites her leg, grabs it with her arms, kicks herself in the head and does summersaults. I have checked her for fleas and ticks. She is PLAYING! She also RUNS to the spare room (her room, basically) whenever she goes into maniac mode and dashes here there and everywhere. I never get tired of this, it is hilarious.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

This is Hobo. I adopted him from the shelter I worked at a couple years ago. He is about 3 or 4 years old, came in as a stray so that is really just a guess. He was a big unneuterd tom when he came in. As you can see the shelter overfed him and underexercised him for the 6 months he was there so he is overweight. I have been dieting him for as long as I have had him since 10-14-10, but he does not lose much. I have just got him over to an all canned diet from an all dry grain free diet to see if this will help. 
He is my cuddly sweet baby. He was on the PTS list three times before I was finally able to adopt him due to living situations. The reason he was on the list is because they said he had no personality and no one was interested in adopting him.  Poor guy was just depressed.
He is a happy boy now and loves my dogs. I was worried how he would do with dogs since we had no previous info on him. 
We are moving May 5th and I hope he does ok with the move without getting to freaked out.


----------



## kathylcsw

The white and brown cat is Mocha an almost 2 year old male. His mother was a stray that showed up at my mom's pregnant. My son originally picked the sickly runt of the litter but it died. He was so upset that I let him pick one to bring home even though I swore I would not get another cat because 1 was enough. He has blue eyes and clearly has Siamese genes.He gets along with the dogs and maybe even thinks he IS a dog. 

The gray cat is Tabby and she is 8 years old. She was an experimental cat from the vet school at Virginia Tech. They used her to practice ultrasounds, starting IV's, and giving shots. She spent the first 3 years of her life in the basement at the school, only going upstairs for whatever they were doing to her that day. Once the cats and dogs (they use Beagles) turn 3 they either find them homes or euthanize them. It took her awhile to warm up to us but is now a loving, happy kitty. As you can see she gets along with the dogs too. She especially likes to bathe them!


----------



## MollyWoppy

This is the love of my life cat, Windy. 
I'm sure you've all heard it before, how I hated cats and then one day, something went wrong in my head and suddenly this Animal Shelter cat from the local Pet Supermarket was all mine. 
She was a stray, picked up in a not so nice area and had been at the shelter for 5 months and no-one wanted her. 
They reckon she was about 2 when I got her, so she's close to 4 now. Reverse Tuxedo, not that I know if that exists, but it sounds more cat savvy than saying she's white with black bits. 
Her shelter name was Winnie, but neither my other half nor I were thrilled with that, so we renamed her Windy, just because we like sailing and the wind, well, you get the picture.
Poor cat, having never had one before, I had no preconceived notions on how they like to be treated. So, she's had a very interesting life so far, to say the least. Well, at least she sleeps well at night if nothing else. 
She's traveled by car at least 7,000 miles with us so far, and that's just long distance, walked 2 miles on her little leash around Niagara Falls with us, goes out on the boats, rides in my bike carrier, goes just about every where with Mollie and me in the car, she's just one cool cat. 
I simply adore her. And, from the little I know about cats, she seems to adore us right back. 

Lola the pug puppy meeting Windy for the first time. (Thank God Windy loves dogs btw)























It's no wonder really that she's already fallen in the tide.......and, I might add, ruined her $199 tracker beacon.


----------



## Makovach

Windy is so cute! She sounds like what I am looking for in a cat. My main problem I think is that I want a dog in a cats body! I want a cat that will do stuff with us, not just sit around the house and mope. 

I'm thinking about taking in my uncle's long hair blue cat. She is 3-4 years old, and he recently kicked her out side because she is a cat that wants your attention and wants to be with you, and he doesn't like that.

She and Tucker get along so well. Annie doesn't mind her but the whole time we lived at my uncles house they were best buds. He would chase her, she would chase him. She loved him picking her up by her head/mid section and carrying her around. Laying down with her and licking her spotless.. lol She is weird.


----------



## xchairity_casex

my three:
EMALINE:








ema is going to be 14 years old this year shes getting bad arthritus in her front legs but so far has not needed any pain meds for it and is still pretty active and playful!
she has always been a wild girl up untill about last year she began slowing down. when we brought her home at 8 weeks old from a newspaper ad she was small enough to fit perfectly in my baseball hat (i was 10!)
she would run stright up our basement walls and attempt to sleep on top of our wood stove (while lit) she was and is so comical a real sassy lady who wont take crap from anyone!


























BUDDY:








buddy is 15 years old this year his momma left him on our back porch one day he was wild litterly he is still very nervous of sudden moves but has blossomed so much it amazes me every single day! becuase everyday he becomes more and more outgoing litterly 2 years ago he would not jump into my lap a week ago for the first time he jumped into my lap and rubbed against me to be petted i was shocked but happy.
hes a real sweet heart and very gentle and tolorent or me cuddling him.
since getting older he has lost some weight he used to be huge and people who seen him always thought he was a heavily pregnant female! but his father was a pure bred british short hair who was the largest cat ide ever seen in my life larger then the average beagle but oh so sweet.
























GINGER:








Ginger i will always truley belive is my own personal angel when i was 8 i prayed to GOD everynight to send me a little orange female kitten i would name ginger we moved and had left all our pets behind as all we could bring was a single suitcase we had no furniture,no beds nothing jsut us a few clothes moveing 900 miles in a freinds car (he gave us a ride) we moved into a house my mom promised me a new kitten.
well mom focused alot on finding a new job and all so no kitten hunting. i met the neighbor hood cat named haily since sheh ad been born the night hailys commet had gone over she was sweet,grey tabby who was very pregnant.
We tracked down the owners who promised me a kitten all i wanted was one of ehr kittens i prayed.
i had forgotten about getting one of her kittens after they were born and the owners told us she had them outside and they couldnt find them.
one day while walking haily back to her home she ran ahead of me when i caught up i seen a little orange kitten come running out to rub against her
i knew then i had to have that kitten didnt matter if it was a boy or girl i wanted it and i fell in love the second i seen it i ran home crying i was so happy even though she was obviously wild and ran from me.

we talked to the owners who told me they would try to catch it a few weeks later they did!
it was a female,i named her ginger we bonded instantly by the second day she had warmed up to me and made it very clear i was HER person and no one elses.
a few days later haily brought her remaining kitten (Buddy) to us and left him huddled up on our porch we kept him.

i dont think i will EVER love anything as much as i love and adore Ginger she is my love. she is protective of me and i always call her my "little mother" becuase of how she acts just like a mother towards me at times!
sheh as quite litterly saved my life and stopped me from doing bad things to myself.
i could not imagine when it is her time to go i will be forever heart broken she knows me and has given me more then anyone ever can.
ginger is 15 years old this year
i love you ginny girl with all my heart.


----------



## xchairity_casex




----------



## Unosmom

> Uno's mom. It is something how these are two different cats. They look related!


you'd think, but no, they are just calico kitties, totally by coincidence.


----------



## hmbutler

yay! I love kitties!!

I've mentioned her many times before, but here is my heart cat (yes, they exist!), Nala. She is... well... evil? That's probably the best way to describe her. She loves Steven and I, and warmed to family we've lived with over the years, but generally hates everyone else haha. When we first got her, a roommate of ours use to torment her by holding his hand like a claw above her head and stirring her up. Obviously, scared the crap out of her and made her feel like she needed to defend herself. He swears they were playing hwell: anyway, now if you go to pat her by putting your hand over her head, like any normal person will go to do, she attacks lol. But over the last nearly 5 years, she's warmed to Steven and I and we've learnt to read her actions as well, and know when to just leave her be.

But being an evil cat isn't all there is to Nala. I wish I had a video of it (I keep meaning to get one, I'll do it soon I swear) but she loves to fetch. She use to have a plastic green frog that was her favourite toy in the world (until Duke chewed it in half... she mourned it's death, didn't touch it for days and sat next to it meowing lol), but she also loved hair pins and ear plugs. Throw them in the air for her and she'll flip up, catch it and put it in her mouth before she lands. Then she'll come drop it near you, back up and get ready to do it again. She's a character that cat! She also loves to talk to us, if we talk to her, she talks back, and when she hasn't seen us in a while, she walks around meowing really loud, and I swear it sounds like she's saying "hellooooooo?" until we call her name and she finds us lol. My late step dad generally hated cats, but even he admitted Nala was pretty cool, and he told all their friends about her playing fetch :thumb:

Here's a few shots of my pretty girl


----------



## Caty M

Penny- I think Windy is a black and white van patterned cat? I might be wrong LOL. Windy seems like such a character.. my cat goes for walks too, but put a leash on him and he falls over like he's in a straightjacket. He'll follow on walks with the dogs for a couple blocks though.

Hayley- your pictures of Nala are great.. she is adorable!


----------



## blue_dog

Hermione and Ginny are six years old now. Which is just so weird! They were adopted from my Dad's friend whose cat had kittens. We were going to just get one, but when he couldn't catch their two black brothers and it was just the two of them sitting in the cardboard box waiting for us, we just couldn't leave one behind. 
Hermione is a dilute calico. She is queen bee and the almighty goddess and she will not let you forget it. That being said she does like her people, she likes to be pet and she has gotten friendlier over the years. She also adores to have her picture taken. When she was young we almost lost her to worms. We had her treated, but somehow she got reinfected and almost died because of it. Yet no one else was affected. She is a strong feline now though.

























Ginny is a calico. She can be a bit on the shy side, but she is our cuddle bum. If you are sitting or laying down then you are free to be sat upon. She is friendly and loves her people. For awhile she was the opposite of Hermione in fact. When she was about 6 months old we found a tumor on her chest/stomach. We went to the vet and they said they could remove it or put her to sleep. At that time we couldn't afford to remove it, the vet said due to the location it would be tricky and therefore more expensive or something. We opted to wait and see. It disappeared two weeks later and has yet to return. Our new vet said it was likely due to her growing and wasn't a big issue.

















Midnight was a stray that we took in toward the end of 2008. We figure he was about a year old. He had all the neighbours (an us!) feeding him. But he liked our house in particular and after hanging around the neighbourhood for most of the year, loving to cuddle, playing hide-n-seek with me while I delivered newspaper and learning to be extra cuddly for my Mum, we took him in. He misses the outside, but it's not safe, there are weird people around. He has since come to enjoy cuddles, warm beds, playtime and the age old sport of trying to trip people. He was terrified of the couch for the longest time. He wouldn't come near it, then he wouldn't go on it if people were around, and then he wouldn't sit near anyone on the couch, now he's a cuddle butt when he's in the mood. He also loves to cuddle with the dog.
From his life as stray:








Bird?:









Kiona was a birthday present for my sister back in 2009. She had been with my Dad while he visited a different friend and she got to play with some kittens. She fell head over heals and before we knew it we had a new trouble maker. We call her the ninja as he does literally climb walls, flies across the room and can disappear at a moments notice. She was also called the demon for awhile because she was one of those mean cats that only likes her person. She has settled out in the last year and half, though it is still a treat if she comes to you for attention. I am her elastic lady as I fling elastics bands for her to catch as she flips in the air like an acrobat or a ninja.
Kitten picture:


----------



## brandypup

My pictures are not avialbe right now but if your on my FB you will see plenty there. 
GG, 11 yrs old pet store kitten I walked out with when I quit (walked out with 2 and got the other into rescue)She is a very challeneged cat who talks to the kitty Gods. 

Zodie 8 yr old feral I never released becuase he was so darn sweet and I wanted to release him with his sister. I caught him in Aug 04 as a kit

Pisces (sister) Caught 10/31/04 becuase I got tired of her being outside and so loud when I fed at midnight plus I wanted to release her borhter and her together. OOPS we just call them TN (no r) I was able to touch her for the first time 3 yrs ago. It's stillhit and miss on her terms. 

Butterball is the TNR that I R'd when we got into this apartment complex. After I released her the complex sent a memo about AC doing a trap and removed so I re trapped her and kept her.

Dolly Dilute torti declaw that my BF's daughter adopted prior to moving in with us that moved in with us with her. 

Benji, 7 month old adoption reject becuase of possible FIP and a mass. 

Past cats
Bones VAS victim 8 yrs old 
Prince HCM cat clotted at 8 months old saved had another quality 3 months and passed xmas 2005
Maverick, Princes brother lived another year after Prince and fell to HCM clotting. 
Greyson Just a fluffy grey cat saved from a construction site. I kept him as an outdoor cat at my house. He came in during weather or when he wanted to. Fell over dead one morning in my bathroom. (nothing suspisious or foul play)

Marly my seizure cat. I had a rescue accepted into a no kill shelter. While waiting a lady came in said her daughters found a cat that needs help. Shelter staff said full, last space just taken. After they took my cat I followed the lady to her car. Her daughter was holding an adorable orange tabby sweet as could be and declawed and so dirty. Some how my mouth opened and I will take him flew out... He siezured that night. After some stupid mistakes with an everyday vet I went to my holistic vet then to Univ of Alabama vet and foudn he had a possible brain lesion or tumor. He did well for several years then his head swelled and he was misrable. I pts in 2006. This was very hard to do. I so wanted him fixed. 

Many kittens lost to fading kitten syndrom as well. 


One day I will have a Sphynx.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Everyones babies are precious


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Here are my two..

*Tigger* - He is somewhere around 14-15 years old and a grumpy old man. We call him King Tut around here :biggrin:









*Phoebe* - Wild Child is now 3 y/o! She still hasn't slowed down one bit and is as crazy as ever. Don't let the cuteness fool you, she is pure evil.


----------



## Kat

Here is Kiichi, she's 7 years old. She really is a grumpy bitch, always has been. But she's sweet to me...when she wants to be lol. I rescued her when she was 6 months old from an overfilled rescue. She was in a room with like 20 other cats. Still to this day she doesnt trust me picking her up, she will claw and growl until she is put back on the ground. 

















And this is Sam, he is 3.5 years old. I also got him as a rescue at 6 months old. He was the SWEETEST cat at the rescue, but I swear the moment he knew I adopted him he changed. Dont get me wrong, he is still super sweet, but he loves to bite people. We call them "love bites" cause they hurt, but he doesnt actually break the skin, he does it when we snuggle with him. And he meows like there is no tomorrow, drives everyone nuts lol.


----------



## magicre

sometimes i miss having cats....unfortunately, malia hung with a bad crowd and thinks all cats are food.

so no cats for us. but these cats y'all have shown ..they are so beautiful....i shall live vicariously through yours.


----------



## Donna Little

I don't have a lot of pictures of my cats so here are a couple of each. I got both because they are FIV + and were going to be put down. I'm not much of a cat person but they are both very sweet. I hate that they can't be inside with us but a few of my dogs are very cat aggressive so they live in my foster building. 
Jaxson is the gray and white boy and he is by far the sweetest cat I've ever met. Nothing fazes him and he's very dog-like. Jacoby, the orange tabby is also super sweet but is shy with new people. Jaxson on the other hand never meets a stranger.
I actually wish I could rehome both of them together so they would get the attention they deserve but haven't even bothered trying to adopt them out because I know it would be miraculous to find an adopter that would take both (they're very bonded) and not care that they have FIV. I keep secretly hoping my mom will want them when her cat passes away but she keeps telling me she doesn't want any more animals. She's had her kitty for 21 yrs so I think she'll be pretty lonely for another one when she goes.
Anyhow, here are the boys!


----------



## FurMom1089

Misha is my first kitty, growing up my siblings each had cats, I always wanted one.. I moved out and 8 months later someone knocked on my apt door with 2 4 week old kittens, said someone told her we were looking for a cat.. well I couldnt take just one! When I saw them I knew their names were Misha and Miko... Later looked the names up and thier names mean the same thing "who is like God" how weird is that?? Anyway, that was in 2009... She has moved 5 times with me, and although in this last move I lost my other 2 heart kitties, I got to keep her and I will forever be grateful... and treat her like the princess/goddess she very clearly knows she is! 
































I have lots of pics


----------



## willowywind

My other fur babies. Wendallyn, Wally, and Wellington. Wendall and Wellie are 1 year old Maine **** sisters. Wally is from the same breeder, but not related. She is three and deaf in one ear due to a very bad ear infection when she was a baby. They are all very sweet in-your-face lap cats. 
All three get along with Willow very well, but Wendall and Wally seem to have a special relationship with her.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

It's difficult to get a decent picture of Mo. He looks like a black cat but he's really a dark mix of black, chocolate and silver.

This is the picture that melted my heart and made me adopt him








I've never seen a cat give as good of a stink-eye as him








And the best pretty pic I could get of him








And proof that he is purebread ;-)


----------



## Malorey

Here is my cat, Charmander! He'll be 2 years old July 8th!


----------



## NZ Raw

This is Holly she is 4 , her interests include birds, mice, rats and certain raw contents in my fridge. Unlike all other cats I have had Holly is not a lady of leisure, she is very much the boss of her territory and looks after the neighbors cats as well. Between guarding and hunting you rarely find her sleeping.


----------



## Tobi

This is Zeus, he's no longer with us, we had to adopt him out because the play between Tobi and he was just too rough, somebody was going to lose an eye or a head... :lol: unfortunate but he loves his new home, lots of kitties, and still fed mostly raw (snakes, mice, rats, rabbits) from the wildlife i'm told... They have corpses on their porch daily i guess.
























I think this is my favorite picture i have of him, they were at each others throats all day, and it was a standoff on the couch, he was a little firecracker, 5lbs and never backed down to Tobi as much as he terrorized him :lol:


----------



## EckoMac

Some 16 years ago a friend of mine's cat got knocked up. He gave away all but two. One he planned on keeping. That was the one I wanted. The "leftover" kitten ran all over the house and acted a fool. When I finaly snatched him up to have a look, he was less then cute. He had Frankenstein patches of tabby coloring on his back, tail, and top of his head. Less then attractive for sure. Well, 16 years later, here is Spastico aka Spaz. He is for sure the cat of my soul.









His sexy pose...









Younger...


















He is my $10,000 cat. Diabetic with Kidney Disease. 

My other cat. Well, she has a story. Her name is Isis. My brother adopted her from the pound when she was a kitten in 1997. He hated my Mom's rules so moved in with my Dad. He couldn't take Isis and istead of just leaving her with my Mom he gave her to my sister. He life as a kitten was spent "crated" if my brother wasn't home. Placed in baskets and carried around. Dressed up as a doll. My brother was 16 at the time. He was a little weird. Well, my brother moved out on his own and took Isis back from my sister. Then a year later moved back in with my Dad, so gave her BACK to my sister. The constant changes drove her to the out doors. She disappeared for weeks at a time. When my sister was packing to move Isis showed up after being gone for 3 months. My sister was just going to leave her there outside. Well, my family had taken on the responsability of this cat, I wasn't going to allow her to be left balding and flea bit to die outside. I took her, veted her, and haven't let her out since. She has been with us for about 9 years now. It's a challenge having a 15 and 16 year old cat. but they appreciate me. At least they do when they aren't peeing in random places in protest of food changes or weekends away from home. Isis rides on my shoulder like a monkey. Will put her arms up when she wants to be picked up and snuggled.

Isis and Spaz being nice for half a minute...








They fight like a married couple.

You can tell she's a little odd thanks to my brother...


















PS Isis is the devil. She will sit in your lap and stare at you, but if you pet her she mews gets up and walks away.


----------



## EckoMac

I actually teared up when I read several of these stories. There are a lot of amazing people on this forum. I don't think there's a single one who would turn away an animal in need. I'm impressed at the values of the people here, and honored that you let me join.


----------



## tuckersmom20

Say hello to Chase !

Chase is 16... very soon to be 17. How he's made it I'm not sure lol!
I got Chase from a family friend, they were moving out to new brunswick and didn't want to bring him on the long journey from Ontario..
so their solution was to just drop him off at the shelter.
I caught wind of this bad bad decision... and told them that i'll take him. Bf at the time wasn't too impressed, but when you live with me, you'll learn i just bring them home.
So Chase is 16, has maybe a handful of teeth, and when he was on kibble he'd puke once a day, he has no ability to chew...
So 2 weeks ago Chase became a raw kitty, and i haven't seen puke since 










He has such a tough life!


















First raw meal!









If you can't find him, look in sam's bed or either of the boys crates lol


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

This is Roo. She is my heart cat  My ex and I got her when we did ferret rescue. We went to this house to pick up a fuzzbutt and the lady had 6 kittens that were 6 weeks old, with two more pregnant moms about to pop. She asked if we knew anyone who could take them, and we said no but we would take one. They were all boys except Roo. She was the homely-est looking of them all too, but ex said no boy cats. She is wonderful though, she thinks she is a dog! She is our "Momma". She has had two litters of her own, but has raised 4 that weren't hers, from newborns to 5 week old kittens she will adopt them all. She looks JUST like Toothless from How To Train Your Dragon
Her at 6 weeks when we got her (see what I mean about her looking doofy? lol)


Now


And a video of her sitting on command 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3868483002278&set=vb.1584660007&type=2&theater


----------



## MollyWoppy

I love black cats, Roo is simply gorgeous. You're lucky!


----------



## kady05

I'm jealous of everyone's orange tabbies.. I've always wanted a big orange boy!

Took some new ones of my guys the other day..

Brody,



















Sneak,










(Yes, they're both shaved.. actually they're due for a trim! I keep them in lion cuts.)


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

MollyWoppy said:


> I love black cats, Roo is simply gorgeous. You're lucky!


Thank you! I've always been very partial to black cats. Not sure what it is about them


----------



## Sprocket

I'm not a cat person but there is one cat that has a piece of my heart. I got her when she was 8 weeks and I was 16. I picked her out as a newborn at a friends house. I had found Mikey a few months earlier and my 16 year old brain said "oh that's a great ideA!"

I lost her when I was 21. I speculate that my neighbors shot her because shortly before she went missing, I had accidentally killed on of their corgis :frown: 

She was a big, fluffy catdog. She stayed amazingly clean despite being about 90% white. Never had a mat even though she had a love for laying under tractors that leaked oil... She was just a cool cat. My crow Jake use to sneak behind her and pull her tail. She would tease him with it and them set it up for him to do it again. I took her to the beach with her harness and leash. She rode in the car just fine. She would sit on the back of the rear seat and look out the window.

She would follow me to the barn every morning and run around while I turned out, fed, cleaned. 

I really miss my Skeeskee.

I was 21 when this photo was taken. Mikey had far less grey hair. 









A blurry photo of her in the barn









Like I said...She was a very large cat  










I use to call her my "other dog"


----------



## PunkyPug

2 in this family

1st up is Baby Girl
She is (or was) a ferel cat. We've had her for 13 years.
I almost hit her with my truck. She appeared injured/when I brought her to the vet I found she was pregnant. I felt like I owed her. Shortly after she had her babies she became a permanent member in our home. 2 years ago she opened up and began trusting us more. She now lets us pick her up. Hold her(for a short amount of time) and she also snuggles every now and then. But she still keeps a distance. Oh and every night she spazzes out and acts like she is a kitten.






















And next up is Toby.
He is just your average tabby cat from the shelter. He is aprox 10 years old. He is the exact opposite of Baby Girl. Snuggly, lovable and very laid back. He is often the subject of my photography. He loves attention and Baby Girl doesn't xD


----------



## carbonxxkidd

This is Ganymede. He is 4 years old and is my problem child. I have probably spent more money on him than on any of my other animals combined! He had terrible yeast infections in both ears when I got him (grain allergy?) and has Feline Herpes, which is pretty well managed at this point. He had a urinary blockage almost 2 years ago which was very scary and very expensive, but he's totally worth it. He is a big talker and is constantly whining at me, especially when food is involved. He plays fetch and comes when called (better than my dogs) and LOVES to be on the kitchen counter no matter how many times I tell him to get off. He is a very messy eater and poops all over himself (not sure how he does this) about three times a year and needs to get a bath. I tell him just about every day, if he wasn't so dang pretty I would probably give him up...totally joking, of course.








This is Callisto, my first born child. She is 6 years old and basically the perfect cat. She is a bit skittish, and really hates my big dog, Orion, but is a huge lover. She sleeps on me/in between my legs every night and has since she was a baby. She drools (and purrs super loud) when she is very relaxed, which is hilarious to me. She has never been sick a day in her life and is very dainty. She literally shakes her paws off when she exits the litterbox, as to not track litter with her. Most people don't seem to like her as much as Ganymede, my mom even calls her an "alley cat" because she "doesn't look purebred like Ganymede" but she is my baby girl and I love her to death.


----------

